

BetaKit: a new online publication covering emerging tech trends and startups - vduquette
http://betakit.com

======
jimparkins
There does not seem to be a working RSS feed for this website. Apart from a
couple of websites like HN that I directly navigate too on a daily basis - If
I cant add it into my google reader I will never remember to come back to your
website.

~~~
erin_bury
Totally agree, and we'll be adding RSS ASAP. It's on the launch day list of
to-dos. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
derekja
great. hope you post again when you do. That's what's also limiting my
interest in your site.

~~~
tristan_louis
another vote for the RSS feed. Without it, it won't be on my reading list
either.

Just as a note to future publishers: RSS is not a feature to add AFTER the
fact but ought to be a launch readiness item if you're publishing content.

~~~
mudil
<http://betakit.com/feed>

~~~
erin_bury
RSS is added (as noted above), and we're adding social sharing options to the
homepage. Appreciate the feedback, and thanks for reading.

------
ashamedlion
Lots of TechCrunch competitors launching recently, but I do like this one.
It's sort of like a simplified Verge for startups. Hopefully they remain
objective.

~~~
erin_bury
Trust me, objectivity will remain.

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
ianterrell
Nothing like a subjective "Trust me" to inspire trust in objectivity.

------
fallenhitokiri
I always welcome another news site bringing a new touch to the scene.

Using colors for categories is nice and I enjoy the visuals but white on
yellow is IMHO not the best choice. (partnerships)

Beside that I can only second what others said. \- RSS feed or chances that I
visit the site more often is nearly non existing \- Showing who is writing
those stories is IMO essential

I wish you luck and success.

~~~
tdr
<http://betakit.com/feed>

------
garethsprice
Needs a link to your Twitter feed from the homepage. Had to guess that it was
<http://twitter.com/betakit>. That's my preferred method of subscribing to new
sites these days.

Good luck! Looking forward to reading.

------
callil
Wow, I clicked it expecting something half-baked.

Not so, it's a bit The Verge like but cleaner. I'm looking forward to seeing
where this goes.

~~~
erin_bury
Thanks - feel free to email any feedback to erin[at]betakit.com.

------
coryl
Beautifully visuals, but unfortunately very very rough UX. Sooo much text and
moving graphics on the page, my eyes don't know where to focus.

------
mvkel
The logo looks pretty "heavily inspired" by this: <http://www.betascape.org/>

Hmmm...

~~~
sycren
..how? Betascapes logo offers an optical illusion showing a third dimension.
Betakit uses colour as an indicator to the different news sections that they
offer.

If anything, EGEA cosmetics has a similar logo to betascape
<http://logopond.com/gallery/detail/65824>

------
RyanTylerThomas
The team running BetaKit is sharp and really plugged in. Can't wait to see
what happens.

~~~
boopsie
I wish it said on the site who the team is. If you're running an editorial
site, _somewhere_ it should at least say who the editor in chief is, no?
That's part of the site's credibility.

(But overall I do like what they are doing.)

~~~
erin_bury
Hey, just an update - our about page is up with a list of all staff &
contributors at betakit.com/about

~~~
boopsie
Thanks!

------
sycren
Interesting, how often can we expect to see new articles?

~~~
erin_bury
Hey, we're aiming to post several new articles every day. We have an in-house
editorial staff (I'm managing editor, former GigaOM writer & editor Darrell
Etherington is senior writer) and a group of global contributors.

But we're more focused on quality analytical pieces that press release
rewrites - quality over quantity. Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
chrishenn
If you can stay true to the quality over quantity goal, BetaKit could very
well become one of my most read sites. But I suspect it would be very hard to
do so — everything I've experienced with online journalism suggests that
quantity of posts is what pays the bills.

Best of luck to you though!

~~~
erin_bury
Thanks Chris - I hope you'll keep reading so we can show you we're committed
to quality.

And get in touch anytime at erin@betakit.com, happy to hear your feedback.

